# what about THANKTROPIN 10 ui?



## lastman (Jul 2, 2008)

someone know it?

some feedback?


----------



## lastman (Jul 2, 2008)

..no one knows it?


----------



## jonboy1 (Jun 30, 2008)

have only heard bout it comes from same source as hygetropin which has good rep. if you ogt it give it a try and let results speak for themselves


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

stupidist named gh yet imo


----------



## jonboy1 (Jun 30, 2008)

who cares what its called as long as it works bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a generic GH brand that comes from china with a label on it, i would be hesitant in believing that it comes from Hygetropin makers...


----------



## ianchov (Sep 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it is a generic GH brand that comes from china with a label on it, i would be hesitant in believing that it comes from Hygetropin makers...


Absolutely.

THis label is nothing to do with hygo.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Only heard god stuff about this bro! search google and find out for yourself


----------



## HealthyLiving8 (Sep 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it is a generic GH brand that comes from china with a label on it, i would be hesitant in believing that it comes from Hygetropin makers...


 hmm China


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

made by salenkie i think a biotech company outa china

although it has a stupid name its a solid choice for ppl on a budget and wanting to use hgh

i think it is produced only for the source who sells it,ive used him for other needs than his hgh and hes a top guy,will try these soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you have not used it but speak highly of it??????


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i said in my post i have used him for other needs apart from the hgh he offers and hes a top guy,be stupid of me to say what u thought i said my goodman

and his hgh is known as a goog hgh for those on a budget,u only have to do a search to discover this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't be clever mate you have not used the GH so cannot comment just because it comes from a guy who has sold other decent stuff.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

just answering the lastmans post,he asked did anyone know naut about it?

just letting him know my opinion on the source and the feedback ive read about the hgh on diff boards

im only new here dont wana be coming across as a smart ass to you are anyone for that matter,have enough trouble with the other half most of the day just wana have a little fun while discussing everything about aas and getting fit,hope were ok now....?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we are cool Bro...i probably came across a little blunt apparently i can do that from time to time 

I have seen so many guys say one brand is better than another without even trying it that is why i Questioned you about it....


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> we are cool Bro...i probably came across a little blunt apparently i can do that from time to time
> 
> I have seen so many guys say one brand is better than another without even trying it that is why i Questioned you about it....


no problem at all:thumbup1:


----------

